# New Barn



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We've decided to get a new larger barn for the goaties. We are in Florida, so cold is almost non-existent. We're going with a carport metal building and just going to build the stalls in it. I think I'm going with dirt (well sand in my case) floors. My neighbor uses stall mats for his barn flooring which should work for my center isle which will be kind of a breezeway. 

I have Billy's name on two times depending on if he's in with Smokey (buck) or the girls. Billy is a weather. Our pasture area will be split accordingly. There will also be an interior gate to keep the two sides separate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Those things give a lot of affordable space and you can never have too much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good barn.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

It's going to be a very nice barn!!!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

It's finally going in as I type this. I can't tell you how relieved I am. We should have the inside and fencing done by the end of the weekend. 

I had to put Smokey in an area that was not ideal for him in the mean time. He has since broken a window and busted some water pipes. When I say busted water pipes, think geyser. He will have his own space that is much more ideal for him now with no exposed items for him to break or hurt himself on. 

I am looking forward to the work of getting it all set up. I do feel a sore throat coming on. Fingers crossed and say a prayer that I'm not getting sick again. Can't seem to stay well this winter. ...and it's not really 'winter', I live in central Florida. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! You must be excited!!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

It's going well so far. I can't name a part of my body that doesn't hurt right now but we're making progress. Just stopped for some lunch and a bit of coffee. Annabelle and Billy have been by to inspect our progress. They seem good with it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How goes it?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

any updates and picturesopcorn:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Great layout! So happy for you!!! Try Vit C and Zinc for yourself. Blessings!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll get some pics today. I had to do the layout a little different. I'm not hurting badly now. We really pushed so that Smokey could be in his spot by nightfall. No more broken windows, busted fences or other buck issues. I don't have the solid end walls on yet but it just isn't that cold here, so it's not that big of an issue. Smokey still has his doghouse to use if he wants to.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We're moving right along


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute! :thumb:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

love the color scheme :wahoo:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We're moving right along here. Annabelle and Peach (Sabatina's daughter) are on the wheel in front.


----------

